# crescent,sunset limited,texas eagle,capitol limited,crescent



## railfangns (Jan 16, 2007)

I departed GNS on Tuesday Jan 9.The train was due in at 658am but due to a delay at Danville VA

the crescent didnt arrive until 9 am.The caretaker at the station was a bit grumpy telling me my

bags were not tagged correctly but i had amtrak tags on all of them and got upset because i

bought a Dr Pepper in a bottle and sat it on the bench to allow it to settle before i opened it.I didnt

want it to spew up on everything so i kept my drink sealed up till i got on the train.We were over

2 hours late getting into Birmingham and got further delayed because we had to let several freight

trains pass us and train 20 was there also.It was dark before we got to Meridian and we had more

freight trains delay us and we arrived in New Orleans at 11 pm.I traveled in coach.

I departed New Orleans Wednesday at 1155am in a roomette going to San Antonio Tx. The trip

across the Huey Long Bridge was nice i could see lots of damage left by Katrina.We suffered a

little freight traffic but arrived into Houston early and departed there on time and the sunset

arrived into San Antonio 20 minutes late at 320 am.The San Antonio station seats got hard

before we went out at 7 am on.

The Texas Eagle was a route i had never taken before so i got a bedroom and was pleased

with it.The dining car crew doesnt got on board till Austin so my train attendant brought

everyone in our car a nice continental breakfast. It had a bowl of cerial,a carton of milk,

a blueberry muffin,a cup of yogurt and a roll.I hoped UP would keep us on time but it

was the BNSF who stuck us in a hole. They had a freight train break down in Fort Worth

delaying us 3 hours and there was a freight train derailment near Dallas but it was cleaned up

before we got there but due to heavy Up freight traffic we didnt make up any time and we were

3 hours late getting into Chicago.

We boarded the Capitol limited around 6 pm almost an hour before our 705 pm departure.I had

a roomette which was comfortable for an overnight trip.I didnt like the Capitols new diner-lounge

car there is not enough room for 4 adults to eat at 1 table,but i liked the capitols expanded menu

which allows you to purchase food until later in the evening.We were only 30 minutes late

getting into Washington DC.

After spending 2 days sightseeing in our nations capitol i returned to Union Station Monday

afternoon. I had them hold my bags and caught a movie at the Phoenix theatres Union Station 9.

It used to be a AMC theatre but i guess another chain bought it from AMC. I traveled coach home

on the crescent because amtrak wanted around $250.00 for a roomette.I ate diner at Mcdonalds

in union station to save money i know food is high on the train.My coach was full untill we got

into Charlottesville VA but many passengers detrained there so there was room to spread out

across both seats.In fact after Clemson SC i was the only passenger left in the coach so the

attendant moved me up to the next car.The Crescent was around 10 minutes late getting into

GNS having to make 2 stops due to the short platform here.Between WAS and CVS i had 2

female conductors a first for me in my many trips on amtrak.Overall great trip, good food and

great train attendants on every train.I think every train i rode except the capitol had the same

menu i wish they would rotate them so you would get something different on each train.

Grumpy was the only bad employee i encountered during the whole trip and the station agents

at NOL SAS CHI WAS were friendly and curtious.I used the magnolia lounge in NOL it was nice.

Only thing i wished they offered snacks and drinks like the one in Chicago union station.


----------



## Irv (Jan 17, 2007)

railfangns said:


> I departed GNS on Tuesday Jan 9.


What's the parking situation at GNS?

I'm thinking about making a similar trip soon.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 17, 2007)

railfangns said:


> I departed GNS on Tuesday Jan 9.The train was due in at 658am but due to a delay at Danville VAthe crescent didnt arrive until 9 am.The caretaker at the station was a bit grumpy telling me my
> 
> bags were not tagged correctly but i had amtrak tags on all of them and got upset because i
> 
> ...


Most caretakers are usually townspeople contracted (and NOT Amtrak employees) to lock and unlock the depot. Most of them will talk with you about trains but it seems your friend got a little carried away. Who knows, you might have been the only person in town he talked to that day. He was right in telling you about the bags because one of those female conductors you mentioned would not let me board in Birmingham until I walked all the way downstairs to the ticket office and procured a tag. She stood on the platform and watched as I filled it out before she would let me board the sleeper. The Magnolia Lounge In New Orleans got a facelift after it was used as the Parish Prison after Hurricane Katrina. The first inbound City of New Orleans passengers (all 29 of them) had to walk around the station as there was still barbed wire surrounding the depot. I was one of the lucky 29. Prior to that it was getting rather shabby so there were some pluses associated with Katrina even if we can't get the Sunset to run into Orlando anymore (not yet at least.)


----------



## railfangns (Jan 17, 2007)

Irv said:


> railfangns said:
> 
> 
> > I departed GNS on Tuesday Jan 9.
> ...


Limited parking in front of the station at GNS but a larger parking lot is located across the street

from the station.However the station is not located in the best part of the city so i would suggest

using a taxi or walking a block or so up Main street and catch a city bus.The bus runs from 630 am

till 6 pm Monday-Friday and the fare is only $1.00 for adults and 50 cents for seniors and children.

The first Friday of each month is free for everyone on the transit system.Taxi fares are $4.00 for

the drop then so much for each zone you travel in.Parking is free at the station if you perfer to

drive.


----------



## Irv (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks.

I can leave from GNS or TCA, about equal distance from home.

Just need to decide which would be a safer place to leave my car for a few days.


----------



## BobWeaver (Jan 20, 2007)

Irv said:


> Thanks.I can leave from GNS or TCA, about equal distance from home.
> 
> Just need to decide which would be a safer place to leave my car for a few days.


If you don't mind the drive (or a few extra dollars on your fare if you are traveling southbound), I know for a fact that the Clemson station is safe. The station is basically right in the heart of town and is also adjacent to a well traveled 4-lane road. Numerous restaurants are also nearby. When I have taken trains before from Clemson, I have seen a few police patrols cruise through, which gives me a good feeling leaving my car there. There is ample parking, and the facilities are relatively new and are well maintained (the station is built into the Chamber of Commerce building).


----------

